# N4 Coppertone SD



## Logan64 (May 9, 2021)

Picked up a few weeks ago, finished detailing recently.

As far as I can tell, an almost completely true to form 1965 J36-6. The bike is currently missing the center stamp S-2 (Dog Ruined original I have a replacement coming & the original on the shelf), and correct rear tire. I have the original 12-4 Westwind Blackwall Front Tire on the shelf. I intend to ride this bike so repop tires work just fine for me.

As far as I can tell, all items are 100% correct to the bike otherwise. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 10, 2021)

Beautiful bike!!


----------



## stoney (May 10, 2021)

Gorgeous bike, congrats, nice find.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 10, 2021)

Very Very Nice!

Such a beautiful Coppertone S/D.

I dig that license plate and STP sticker. Period stuff there.

Thanks for sharing.

Chris.


----------



## nick tures (May 10, 2021)

wow!!   good score !!


----------



## Logan64 (May 10, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> I dig that license plate and STP sticker. Period stuff there.



It was a toss up on those two items during the cleaning as none of my other bikes have them. Glad my buddy convinced me to keep them on, they really compliment the bike history.

Thanks everyone for the words!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jul 8, 2021)

One More N-4


----------



## Logan64 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sambikeman said:


> One More N-4
> 
> View attachment 1443425
> 
> View attachment 1443426




Would love to know your serial how close they are.. I'm 12-21-64 build date on the frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 8, 2021)

Sambikeman said:


> One More N-4
> 
> View attachment 1443425
> 
> View attachment 1443426



I was just asking in another thread about coppertone girls bikes, love it. @Logan64  Did you recover that seat? Really sweet bike.


----------



## Logan64 (Jul 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was just asking in another thread about coppertone girls bikes, love it. @Logan64  Did you recover that seat? Really sweet bike.



No, it is an original seat.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 9, 2021)

The mandatory STP sticker is perfect. We all thought we were the coolest kids in the 60s with those on our bikes and school book covers. But then the 70s came and smily face stickers...😃


----------



## Logan64 (Jul 9, 2021)

gkeep said:


> The mandatory STP sticker is perfect. We all thought we were the coolest kids in the 60s with those on our bikes and school book covers. But then the 70s came and smily face stickers...😃



It was there when I picked up the bike! Made sure it stayed during the cleaning.


----------

